# Carriage Hills ?



## riu girl (Mar 21, 2012)

Can someone tell me the difference between the studio layout/size in Phase 1Hills  vs. 2 and 3 Hills.

I have a studio confirmed for a week this summer at Carriage Hills.  I have seen a studio in Phase 1 Hills as well as a studio at Carriage Ridge.  I prefer the layout of the Ridge studio and was wondering if Hills Phase 2 and 3 are something like that.

Any info. would be really appreciated.

Also, any ideas for closeby day trips??

Thank you


----------



## moonstone (Mar 22, 2012)

As far as my DD can remember (hasnt worked there for 6yrs) they are. The newer studio units have the kitchenette more 'in the unit' instead of right by the door. Also when she was there they were having a problem with 'furry critters' in the phase 1 Hills units. 
As far as day trips - what are your interests?  There are boat trips out of Midland (http://www.midlandtours.com/MissMidland/midland.htm) are nice but IMHO the one out of Gravenhurst (http://segwun.com/) are  nicer. You are on an historic boat and I believe most trips go past the millionaires row -beautiful huge 'cottages' of the rich & famous! The marine railway at Big Chute is also interesting to watch, they have picnic areas or places to buy a lunch nearby. Casino Rama is not far if you are into gambling, or seeing whoever is performing there at the time. There are some good mountain bike trails in the area or if you want to take your bikes to Barrie or Orillia there are waterfront trails for walking or biking.
I live 15mins from Horseshoe so if I can be of any other assistance, I'd be glad to help.
~Diane


----------



## riu girl (Mar 24, 2012)

Diane,

Thanks for all the info.  I really appreciate it.  We will definately look into one of the boat cruises.  Also, we will probably spend a day at the Georgian Mall as well as Wasaga Beach. Also would like to try zipflying at the Horseshoe adventure park.


----------



## CSB (Mar 24, 2012)

Phase 2 & 3 at Hills looks the same as the Ridge studio that I saw in the Carriage Ridge website.

The phase 1 studios at Carriage Hills do not have as much room. The sofa bed is facing the end of the other bed so that when you use the sofa as a bed, it is facing the other bed making a very narrow space to pass between. 

That is what I remember from years ago when we bought our timeshare and were put in phase 1. After a couple of years, we were assigned a 2 bedroom in phase 2 and were surprised at how much nicer it felt to us. We always ask for the phase 2 and 3 now.


----------

